# Google Installs Ugly, Black, Tool Bar.  I Want It GONE.  How Do I Do It?



## George Costanza

Well, Google is at it again.  All of a sudden, without my ever asking for it, there is this ugly, BLACK band (toolbar) running across my screen, just below my other toolbars.  It was not there a week ago, I never asked for it, it looks like hell and I DON'T WANT IT THERE ANY MORE.

I'm sure, if you have Google as your home page, you have it too.  Doesn't it suck?

To further identify it, it has Web, Images, Video, Maps, News, Shopping, GMail and More listed in there.

How do I get rid of it?  I went into Control Panel/Uninstall Programs.  It isn't in there.  (BTW, I am running Firefox, not IE.)  I went into Tools/Manage Add Ons.  It isn't in there.  I went onto the Web, asking how to delete a Google tool bar.  Nothing helped.

So how do I get rid of it?


----------



## Marie888

Haha, I was just looking at that today also.  I didn't like it either, ROFL.   I don't know how to fix it, or if we can, sorry, I'll wait to watch for more replies too


----------



## Tank

Racist


----------



## L.K.Eder

How to Hide the Black Google Bar or Change it Back to White


----------



## George Costanza

L.K.Eder said:


> How to Hide the Black Google Bar or Change it Back to White



Thanks, L.K.!  This looks like it will probably get the job done.  One thing, however.  At WORK, I am running IE and they won't let me download anything onto my work computer.  Is there any fix that doesn't involve downloading anything?

At home (Firefox), no problem, of course - I will attend to that this evening.

Thanks again.


----------



## George Costanza

Tank said:


> Racist


----------



## Zoom-boing

George, when you right click on the toolbar does it bring up an option to unclick it?  That's how I got rid of the Norton toolbar.  Just a thought. . . .


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Fate punishing you for running IE.   Chrome won't let anyone do that kind of stupid.

Amazing Google is doing this.    These toolbars don't ever seem to get used by anyone, but they cause a huge amount of resentment.

And they breed like crazy.   One of the reasons I mostly run Mac.  It is not subject to this stupid.


----------



## High_Gravity

What are you some kind of racist?


----------



## Baruch Menachem




----------



## Marie888

Baruch Menachem said:


>



LOL, Ok, that would just about drive me over a cliff! rofl.


----------



## xotoxi

Are you saying that blacks are ugly tools?

RACIST!


----------



## Big Fitz

George Costanza said:


> Well, Google is at it again.  All of a sudden, without my ever asking for it, there is this ugly, BLACK band (toolbar) running across my screen, just below my other toolbars.  It was not there a week ago, I never asked for it, it looks like hell and I DON'T WANT IT THERE ANY MORE.
> 
> I'm sure, if you have Google as your home page, you have it too.  Doesn't it suck?
> 
> To further identify it, it has Web, Images, Video, Maps, News, Shopping, GMail and More listed in there.
> 
> How do I get rid of it?  I went into Control Panel/Uninstall Programs.  It isn't in there.  (BTW, I am running Firefox, not IE.)  I went into Tools/Manage Add Ons.  It isn't in there.  I went onto the Web, asking how to delete a Google tool bar.  Nothing helped.
> 
> So how do I get rid of it?


Use Bing.com


----------



## Marie888

Oh for petes sake you guys, lol.


----------



## uscitizen

George Costanza said:


> Well, Google is at it again.  All of a sudden, without my ever asking for it, there is this ugly, BLACK band (toolbar) running across my screen, just below my other toolbars.  It was not there a week ago, I never asked for it, it looks like hell and I DON'T WANT IT THERE ANY MORE.
> 
> I'm sure, if you have Google as your home page, you have it too.  Doesn't it suck?
> 
> To further identify it, it has Web, Images, Video, Maps, News, Shopping, GMail and More listed in there.
> 
> How do I get rid of it?  I went into Control Panel/Uninstall Programs.  It isn't in there.  (BTW, I am running Firefox, not IE.)  I went into Tools/Manage Add Ons.  It isn't in there.  I went onto the Web, asking how to delete a Google tool bar.  Nothing helped.
> 
> So how do I get rid of it?



Buy a new computer!


----------



## Big Fitz

Baruch Menachem said:


>


WHAT the HELL IS THAT?!?!?!


----------



## Mr Natural

Big companies like that hire Summer interns (usually computer science or math majors).

Maybe one of them did it?

I know when I was working, we could blame all our fuck ups on the interns.


----------



## George Costanza

Zoom-boing said:


> George, when you right click on the toolbar does it bring up an option to unclick it?  That's how I got rid of the Norton toolbar.  Just a thought. . . .



Nope.  Tried that.  I'm going to try L.K.'s suggestion when I get home tonight.

On further reflection, I think I may have misspoke.  It is possible this is not a new tool bar, but merely Google's changing the background color of an existing tool bar from white to black.  We never noticed it when it was white.  Now that it is black, we do notice it.


----------



## Ringel05

George Costanza said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> George, when you right click on the toolbar does it bring up an option to unclick it?  That's how I got rid of the Norton toolbar.  Just a thought. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Tried that.  I'm going to try L.K.'s suggestion when I get home tonight.
> 
> On further reflection, I think I may have misspoke.  It is possible this is not a new tool bar, but merely Google's changing the background color of an existing tool bar from white to black.  We never noticed it when it was white.  Now that it is black, we do notice it.
Click to expand...


My Google screen is unchanged but I use LunaScape and CometBird as my browsers.


----------



## Ringel05

Big Fitz said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT the HELL IS THAT?!?!?!
Click to expand...


That's hysterical is what that is.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

George Costanza said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to Hide the Black Google Bar or Change it Back to White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, L.K.!  This looks like it will probably get the job done.  One thing, however.  At WORK, I am running IE and they won't let me download anything onto my work computer.  Is there any fix that doesn't involve downloading anything?
> 
> At home (Firefox), no problem, of course - I will attend to that this evening.
> 
> Thanks again.
Click to expand...


You can install chrome frame without administrative permissions. that will allow you to install scripts that block the new toolbar.

To be honest, I did not even know it was there until I started reading complaints. I already change just about everything about Google.

Google Chrome Frame


----------



## L.K.Eder

George Costanza said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> George, when you right click on the toolbar does it bring up an option to unclick it?  That's how I got rid of the Norton toolbar.  Just a thought. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Tried that.  I'm going to try L.K.'s suggestion when I get home tonight.
> 
> On further reflection, I think I may have misspoke.  It is possible this is not a new tool bar, but merely Google's changing the background color of an existing tool bar from white to black.  We never noticed it when it was white.  Now that it is black, we do notice it.
Click to expand...


it works. and it is not a toolbar, which is installed locally on your computer. that's why you can't deinstall it.


----------



## George Costanza

L.K.Eder said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> George, when you right click on the toolbar does it bring up an option to unclick it?  That's how I got rid of the Norton toolbar.  Just a thought. . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Tried that.  I'm going to try L.K.'s suggestion when I get home tonight.
> 
> On further reflection, I think I may have misspoke.  It is possible this is not a new tool bar, but merely Google's changing the background color of an existing tool bar from white to black.  We never noticed it when it was white.  Now that it is black, we do notice it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it works. and it is not a toolbar, which is installed locally on your computer. that's why you can't deinstall it.
Click to expand...


So far, not so good.  I went to the site you suggested and downloaded some program called  "Driver Performer," since that was what they said I should do to get rid of the black tool bar.  I downloaded it.  All it has done so far is (1) change my Firefox home page to a site called Start Now.  McAfee lists this as a yellow site, i.e., you can get into big trouble there.  So I changed back to Google, and (2) insert a NEW and EQUALLY UNWANTED tool bar onto my Google page that is (you guessed it) a "Start Now" tool bar.  The black bar is still there.

I don't mean to be rude, but WTF???????

Could you be a tad more specific as to precisely what I have to do to get rid of the black bar and, now, also the Start Now bar?

Edit Note: I was able to get rid of the Start Now tool bar by going to Control Panel/Uninstall.  It was in there.  I uninstalled it.  It's gone.  

I hate to say it, L.K., but that link you provided in your earlier post appears to be a front link for this "Driver Performer" program.  Almost all links on the page you provided, take you to the Driver Performer home page where you are prompted to download it, regardless of why you went there in the first place.  Then, after you install DP, it requires you to "register" before you can do anything.  I don't mind registering at a site, but their "registration" includes a $29.95 payment.  I smell scam here.

As I said, I did download the free version of DP and it is here, ready to help me if I know how to make it help me.

Guide me through it, huh?  Thanks.


----------



## L.K.Eder

George Costanza said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.  Tried that.  I'm going to try L.K.'s suggestion when I get home tonight.
> 
> On further reflection, I think I may have misspoke.  It is possible this is not a new tool bar, but merely Google's changing the background color of an existing tool bar from white to black.  We never noticed it when it was white.  Now that it is black, we do notice it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it works. and it is not a toolbar, which is installed locally on your computer. that's why you can't deinstall it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So far, not so good.  I went to the site you suggested and downloaded some program called  "Driver Performer," since that was what they said I should do to get rid of the black tool bar.  I downloaded it.  All it has done so far is (1) change my Firefox home page to a site called Start Now.  McAfee lists this as a yellow site, i.e., you can get into big trouble there.  So I changed back to Google, and (2) insert a NEW and EQUALLY UNWANTED tool bar onto my Google page that is (you guessed it) a "Start Now" tool bar.  The black bar is still there.
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but WTF???????
> 
> Could you be a tad more specific as to precisely what I have to do to get rid of the black bar and, now, also the Start Now bar?
Click to expand...





> How to Change the Google from Bar Black to White.
> 
> 
> The Google Bar Classic Greasemonkey script is a free download that will turn your Google toolbar back to white and will change your left side links back to white as well. There are still a few red colored elements in the left hand navigation area to prevent the script from failing on international versions. This script works in Chrome, Opera, FireFox and is under testing in Internet Explorer 9.



i have no idea what you did, but a good advice is always, don't download or install anything, unless you know what it is you are downloading or installing.

i don't know "driver performer". did you click on an advertisement?

what i linked to was a site which linked to a greasemonkey script.

for that to run you need to install greasemonkey, an add-on for firefox.

if you don't have experience with scripts or add-ons for firefox, it is better to endure the black toolbar than to wildly install something.

sorry, man.


----------



## George Costanza

L.K.Eder said:


> George Costanza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> it works. and it is not a toolbar, which is installed locally on your computer. that's why you can't deinstall it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far, not so good.  I went to the site you suggested and downloaded some program called  "Driver Performer," since that was what they said I should do to get rid of the black tool bar.  I downloaded it.  All it has done so far is (1) change my Firefox home page to a site called Start Now.  McAfee lists this as a yellow site, i.e., you can get into big trouble there.  So I changed back to Google, and (2) insert a NEW and EQUALLY UNWANTED tool bar onto my Google page that is (you guessed it) a "Start Now" tool bar.  The black bar is still there.
> 
> I don't mean to be rude, but WTF???????
> 
> Could you be a tad more specific as to precisely what I have to do to get rid of the black bar and, now, also the Start Now bar?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Change the Google from Bar Black to White.
> 
> 
> The Google Bar Classic Greasemonkey script is a free download that will turn your Google toolbar back to white and will change your left side links back to white as well. There are still a few red colored elements in the left hand navigation area to prevent the script from failing on international versions. This script works in Chrome, Opera, FireFox and is under testing in Internet Explorer 9.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have no idea what you did, but a good advice is always, don't download or install anything, unless you know what it is you are downloading or installing.
> 
> i don't know "driver performer". did you click on an advertisement?
> 
> what i linked to was a site which linked to a greasemonkey script.
> 
> for that to run you need to install greasemonkey, an add-on for firefox.
> 
> if you don't have experience with scripts or add-ons for firefox, it is better to endure the black toolbar than to wildly install something.
> 
> sorry, man.
Click to expand...


No need to apologize - I will once again click on the link you provided and, this time, concentrate on the greasemonkey addon.

I have no experience whatsoever with "scripts" and even less with add-ons.  But I have guts!


----------



## Dot Com

I see that too. It isn't a part of your toolbar. Its on Google's page so it isn't an add-on. An add-on works within the Firefox browser. Some of this was mentioned already. It's on Google's homepage. Let us know what happens.


----------



## George Costanza

Dot Com said:


> I see that too. It isn't a part of your toolbar. Its on Google's page so it isn't an add-on. An add-on works within the Firefox browser. Some of this was mentioned already. It's on Google's homepage. Let us know what happens.



Well, the Internet is full of "how to get rid of the Google black line" sites - but none of them are worth diddily, at least none of the ones I have visited.  I'm stumped.  Wiser heads than mine will have to climb on here with a step by step, or I'm not getting anywhere on this.


----------



## Mr. H.

I"m more concerned about getting rid of this damn Bing toolbar. 
Can't be done. 
Nope.


----------



## Tank

George, once you go black you can't come back.

P.S. my tool bar is still white.


----------



## SillyWabbit

When yer dun bitchin.
We gatchur back
SUICIDAL TENDENCIES - Year of the cyco 2011 - SUICIDAL TENDENCIES

My tool bar is multicolored.

We also accept checks (and balances):

Anne Murray - Official Website

I'm sorry, things r out of hand.
Peace.


----------



## SillyWabbit

Bring some Milk and Cookies, Kiddies.

4 million strong Alureon P2P botnet "practically indestructible"

Oooh, my tool bar doesn't look right.


----------



## George Costanza

Tank said:


> George, once you go black you can't come back.
> 
> P.S. my tool bar is still white.



Then you aren't in Google.  Google made a universal, basic change in their format that involves the black bar.  It happened a week or so ago.  

But, see below . . . .


----------



## George Costanza

THIS JUST IN!  PROBLEM SOLVED!!!

Thanks to Quantum Windbag, I now have a white, Google bar gracing the top of my (Google) home page.



			
				Quantum Windbag said:
			
		

> Most of those sites assume you have a basic understanding of Addons.
> 
> You need to install Greasemoney or Scriptish first. I recommend Scriptish which is here.
> 
> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/scriptish/
> 
> Just hit the Add to Firefox and then install it in the popup that will appear.
> 
> After you do that restart Firefox.
> 
> Then you need to go here:
> 
> Google Light Navbar for Greasemonkey
> 
> Click the Install button in the upper right corner and then install in the popup window.
> 
> You will then have the old white Navbar back.



You don't have to know anything about scripting or addons.  All you have to do is follow QW's instructions here, and you too can have a white bar instead of a black one.

Thanks, QW!


----------



## Ringel05

SillyWabbit said:


> Bring some Milk and Cookies, Kiddies.
> 
> 4 million strong Alureon P2P botnet "practically indestructible"
> 
> Oooh, my tool bar doesn't look right.



Oooooh, we can't have pwesonal pweferences becawse SiwwyWabbit thinks it's fwivous.  I think it's Wabbit season!


----------



## Toro

L.K.Eder said:


> How to Hide the Black Google Bar or Change it Back to White



You are AMAZING at the Internet!


----------



## George Costanza

SillyWabbit said:


> Bring some Milk and Cookies, Kiddies.
> 
> 4 million strong Alureon P2P botnet "practically indestructible"
> 
> Oooh, my tool bar doesn't look right.



Just out of curiosity, WTF does this link have to do with anything at all relevant to this thread?


----------



## SillyWabbit

George Costanza said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring some Milk and Cookies, Kiddies.
> 
> 4 million strong Alureon P2P botnet "practically indestructible"
> 
> Oooh, my tool bar doesn't look right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, WTF does this link have to do with anything at all relevant to this thread?
Click to expand...

 
Not sure. . .


----------



## SillyWabbit

Ringel05 said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring some Milk and Cookies, Kiddies.
> 
> 4 million strong Alureon P2P botnet "practically indestructible"
> 
> Oooh, my tool bar doesn't look right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, we can't have pwesonal pweferences becawse SiwwyWabbit thinks it's fwivous. I think it's Wabbit season!
Click to expand...

 
OK, it's fuck with the fat kid all over again. Thanks, Dweezil, now I'll go eat a dog and watch re-runs of Who's the Boss. 
Thanks, thanks a lot.
Yes: I'LL EAT A DOG


----------



## SillyWabbit

George Costanza said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring some Milk and Cookies, Kiddies.
> 
> 4 million strong Alureon P2P botnet "practically indestructible"
> 
> Oooh, my tool bar doesn't look right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, WTF does this link have to do with anything at all relevant to this thread?
Click to expand...

 
Sometimes, Timmy, things don't always work out. Sometimes, it's not fair. Sometimes, there are things *out there* that don't want you to know they're there.
Check yo shit, 
Timmy.

OMG, my wallpaper changed.


----------



## sarahgop

Marie888 said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Ok, that would just about drive me over a cliff! rofl.
Click to expand...


thats  huge


----------



## ScienceRocks

sarahgop said:


> Marie888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, Ok, that would just about drive me over a cliff! rofl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats  huge
Click to expand...


That would suck. I think I would kick my computer.


----------



## Ringel05

SillyWabbit said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bring some Milk and Cookies, Kiddies.
> 
> 4 million strong Alureon P2P botnet "practically indestructible"
> 
> Oooh, my tool bar doesn't look right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh, we can't have pwesonal pweferences becawse SiwwyWabbit thinks it's fwivous. I think it's Wabbit season!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, it's fuck with the fat kid all over again. Thanks, Dweezil, now I'll go eat a dog and watch re-runs of Who's the Boss.
> Thanks, thanks a lot.
> Yes: I'LL EAT A DOG
Click to expand...


Feel free but I think crow would be a more appropriate dish, don't you? 
Oh and Dweezil didn't do Jack Sparrow, That was Johnny Depp........... and I think the cannibals got the dog....... You're outta luck.........


----------



## Dude111

George Costanza said:
			
		

> Well, Google is at it again.  All of a sudden, without my ever asking for it, there is this ugly, BLACK band (toolbar) running across my screen, just below my other toolbars.  It was not there a week ago, I never asked for it, it looks like hell and I DON'T WANT IT THERE ANY MORE.


Gosh that black bar look DISGUSTING on thier site,they have tha on your browser also??


My lord.. GOOGLE KEEPS GETTING WORSE AND WORSE


----------

